# First 2011 Michigan Morel prediction?



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I'll have to guess April 3rd for this year and not by me.
They seem to happen on the west side much earlier.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

March 30th for the first *Michigan Mini Micro Morel*!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

This season is panning out like a more normal end of winter to spring transition.....so far. Last year on St. Pattys day we had the doors and windows open! 

For me I would guess Saturday April 16, but anytime the previous week I think is a pretty sure bet. 

I just do not think it will come on as early as last season. I never did so well, so early, so far North, as last year. All depends on the conditions we dealt.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I am in serious withdrawls right now. I'm finding myself looking at the bases of trees, looking for ash and elms, and have watched practicaly every you tube video on morels possible. I cannot wait either, but I would rather have a bumper crop than an early start. I am going to say where I live in SE MI, that it will be around april 16th this year. For some reason we start later than most. But hopefully since we are getting all this rain hopefully we'll have a good year.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

First week of April, SW MI, I'll guess the 7th.

I predict my first over here April 13th, 6 days later than last year.

I hope the woods hold some of this water, I have a couple "swamp spots", that haven't produced in 3 years.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I'm going to say its a late year......maybe as late as april 6th


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

We got about six more inches of snow today here in the north. I do not expect to find any until mid April.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

hypox said:


> I'm going to say its a late year......maybe as late as april 6th


My eye is on ya dude. ne_eye: 
Eagerly awaiting your annual "The morel season has started" thread. Then about a week later...


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Im going to say april 7... I think for me its going to be on the 17th... I seem to find my first around the middle of april every year..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

i would guess about april 5th last year found my first on april 1st and had the woods to my self for the first two weeks then everyone i ran into said they would be comeing on strong in about another week i probably had 150 mushrooms by then i was already finding whites before anyone wasin the woods but it was a messed up year


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow I musta missed the early season altogether last year! I didn't find my first one until begining of May and the last ones I found were whites around the begining of June. Gonna have to start looking a little earlier this year.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

HardWayMike said:


> Wow I musta missed the early season altogether last year! I didn't find my first one until begining of May and the last ones I found were whites around the begining of June. Gonna have to start looking a little earlier this year.


It was a wierd year last year. I found my first April 7th (early for me) and the last around May 20th (normal). It was a long but not real productive.

Most that posted are South of Grand Rapids and a couple are ringers for early finds.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Either way I will be out there looking now,lol. I don't want to miss any. I am going to look in other places also this year. Last year I probly found 50-75 but all of them were on my property. I also lost all of those due to bad storage. Any tips on that subject? Or should I start my own thread about it? I hated losing all of those delicious lil turds but what can ya do with a tupperware bowl full of mold?


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

HardWayMike said:


> Last year I probly found 50-75 but all of them were on my property. I also lost all of those due to bad storage. Any tips on that subject? Or should I start my own thread about it? I hated losing all of those delicious lil turds but what can ya do with a tupperware bowl full of mold?


A few methods mentioned here Mike.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=299384


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Matt! A lot of good info there. I rinsed all of mine before I tried drying them. But I think the problem was that I got antsy to put them away so the kids didn't get into them and there might have been a few that were not completely dried out. I even put a handful of rice in the bottom of the tupperware dish thinking that would help. I will be doing a better job of it this year.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

well i just hope its a good year...and it seems to be shaping up to be one. I doubt ill find much early as i suckkkk at finding blacks it seemd like but i do i have few new spots to look.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm gonna guess March 17th in Allegan!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

All TIME ANGLER said:


> I'm gonna guess March 17th in Allegan![/QU Lol...Good guess after you did a little reading...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

Well last year was the earliest I have ever found them up here which was April 16th so I don't expect to see them any earlier then that.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a foot of new snow in one of the early black spots so this will push things back. It is not a bad thing. As long as is gradually melts of this actually can be good. I have a feeling this is going to be a great year.


----------

